# Nice carplan wheel eater?



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76712


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

'kin ell :doublesho


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

About time we had proof that this stuff is from hell :devil:

Im sure this stuff is concrete cleaner


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

WTF! :doublesho I'm never using that stuff again.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Unless your wheels are made from brass you should be ok Marc 

It is what it is, Acid, thats what strong acids do,

I like some of the replies on there like "use it twice then say bye bye to the clear coat on your rims"...... cor dear some people dont know what they are talking about.

We have done a test with that exact product (among many others) left a small amount on a bonnet in a ring for 24H it done no visual damage to the clear coat, however it dose like to munch metal if left on for long periods, it actually dose more damage to metal than it dose paint/clear coat.

Some times an acid wheel cleaner is a needs must, id not recommend it for continuous use but if wheels are in a bad way and thats all that will do the job then its all that will do the job (we dont use wonder wheels but we do stock a strong acid cleaner for extreme cases) as long as it is thoroughly rinsed and then you seal the wheels it should not do any damage and hopefully not need to be used again.

The cleaner i used for these wheels *HERE* was acid based, you just need to know what your doing


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

james b said:


> Unless your wheels are made from brass you should be ok Marc
> 
> It is what it is, Acid, thats what strong acids do,
> 
> ...


I agree with you, I disagreed with what they were saying because Ive used it a couple of times on my damaged alloys and it did no visible damage whatsoever, not even to the bare aluminium that was showing, it didnt even dull the finish.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

It may if left to dwell for ages on there but to just wash a wheel as a one off is fine. like i say needs must sometimes if its whats needed to get the job done....... then get the job done right once, protect it and dont let it get that way again.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Never seen damage to a sprayer like that before, wonder if it was neat.



james b said:


> The cleaner i used for these wheels *HERE* was acid based, you just need to know what your doing





james b said:


> So whilst we rack our brains what to do with the rims for the best, the only option was starting to look like a refurb then i remembered a product i had on sample (5L of sample  and it *when it was droped off the guy said it was the most hard core non acid wheel cleaner*, so with that in mind we cracked it open and gave it a go :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Indeed, i cant give all my secrets away whilst testing products now can i 
You dont really think i cracked a product iv never tried open and tested it straight on rims like that with out having a good go on test samples first do you? 

I should add it is not the type of acid common in most wheel cleaners, (hence its fine on a bare polished lip)
I will get the man whos product it is to elaborate a bit more, if they want.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

haha owned!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

plus the fact that its not having the wonder wheels washed off/out of it so its going to eat through the brass.....AS Ali-Shine/Megs Wheel Brightener would do exactly the same.

You dont spray it on the wheels and leave it on for ever....do you?

As James says sometimes an acid wheel cleaner is the only way to shift the crud but aslong as you arent using them every week they are fine.....this hype/bad press of acid based wheel cleaners is getting to be a little irritating now!!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

that's fake! I work in chemistry and there is no way in hell that the very weak acid in wonder wheels (and it is very weak in reality) can melt brass or copper. absolute rubbish, it would set that plastic on fire before it ate away at one of the most inert metals on earth. lol


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

That was the plastic being eaten away not the metal. I have the same type of sprayer and the IIRC the metal part is just fitted onto the plastic part.

Wonder wheels may be harsh, but not even battery (sulfuric) acid can do that very fast, it has to dwell for some time.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

james b said:


> Indeed, i cant give all my secrets away whilst testing products now can i
> You dont really think i cracked a product iv never tried open and tested it straight on rims like that with out having a good go on test samples first do you?
> 
> I should add it is not the type of acid common in most wheel cleaners, (hence its fine on a bare polished lip)
> I will get the man whos product it is to elaborate a bit more, if they want.


I didn't suggest you hadn't tested the product so I don't know what gave you that impression. I was confused about the type of wheel cleaner you used, my question has been answered it was actually an acid cleaner maybe uncommon but still acid.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ correct we sometimes have to hold back on certain things when testing products that are still in development stage to keep on the right side of every one. we also have to be carful what we are showen using, as people all to often follow the proses they see in a studio post all to often not taking in to account the experience and testing prior to use.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

thats mad , dont use the stuff anyway , i seen apost on here the other day that people use it alot ,no for me though


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

pdv40 said:


> 'kin ell :doublesho


pin'eck:doublesho


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

If I count my last three cars and then include the wife's two cars that's 20 alloy wheels that I have used WW on over the last 5 years and I can honestly say not one of them has suffered as a result.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

james b said:


> The cleaner i used for these wheels *HERE* *was acid based*, you just need to know what your doing





james b said:


> i remembered a product i had on sample (5L of sample and it when it was droped off the guy said it was the *most hard core non acid wheel cleaner*, so with that in mind we cracked it open and gave it a go




apologies for reviving thread this just confused me, is acid based the same as acid?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

what a retard :lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mate of mine gets his car cleaned every Friday afternoon. He keeps his cars for 3 years. The company uses an acid wheel cleaner and at the end of the 3 years you can just start to notice a clouding effect on the clearcoat. 

As pointed out previously for really tough jobs I would not have an issue using such a strong cleaner. I just would not to want to make it a regular habit on the same wheels. As James said, use it once, seal the wheels and use a mild cleaner in future to keep them clean:thumb:


----------

